# Bazaar CSA Maadi



## Guest (Sep 14, 2013)

ESMA will have a table tomorrow at the CSA in Maadi, we will be selling pet shop items but no food, soft toys, household items, All our items are imported 

And of course the CSA has a great cafe for coffee.


----------

